# Trellis Wire



## BonnieJoy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hasanyone on this forum either usedor know someone who has successully used monofilament wire in a vineyard?


If so, how does it holdup compared to high tensils steel wire?


I've been looking at the Dura-Line made by Bayco on the Midwest Vineyard Supply website.


http://midwestvineyardsupply.com/default.asp


Would love some feedback before I place my order.


Thanks, Bonnie


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2008)

Bonnie I have no experience using the mono line, but have read about it in the past. I believe it is intended to be used as a training wire without high weight carrying needs. It tends to stretch in the summer under weight of the grapes and vines. Some guys use it for training catch wires for VSP where it doesn't carry a lot of weight.


I use 12.5 guage high tensile steel wire. You can get it pretty cheaply through Orchard Valley Supply or Midwest but unless you live near them shipping can be quite expensive at close to a hundred pounds per roll. This last year I got mine through Tractor Supply locally making it about $50 cheaper per roll of 4000 ft or 2640 ft(saves freight for the same price).


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 10, 2008)

Shipping weight was a concern as well as my physical strength. I like the idea of VSP fruiting/drip irrigationwires of high tensile steel with mono or polymer catch wires.
I'll check with my local TSC on the steel wire. &amp; a small spinning jenny.


Thanks for the input,
Bonnie


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

Bonnie you can get 1000 foot rolls that fit the spinning jenny also. They aren't any heavier than a full carboy. They are more expensive per foot, but the length of you rows determines how large of rolls you will need. I have even seen plastic baling twine used for catch wires on short rows. They just aren't very permanent.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 10, 2008)

Appleman, I want my trellis toholdup for 15 - 20 yrs. I feel it will save me $$$$ in thelong run to build quality into it on day 1.


Rows are 93' long, end post to end post.Will spend the extra bucks for CCA treated lodgepole posts: 6" dia endposts, 3" dia line posts. Spacing of line posts is 18'.
5 rows, 75 vines = 100 gallons under best of conditions. Enough for my wine cellar &amp; sharing with others.


Let's see, a commercial spraying license + 150&gt; vines + a nice apple orchard + part-time pruning job at that test site? Hmm,sounds to me like you have a calling







As always, I thank you for your outstanding advice. I'm glad you're"kind of" ahobbyist yet 'cause I've learned a lot from reading your posts on this forum.


Have a Nice Day, Bonnie


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Bonnie. I have a lot to learn, but I try to help others ease the learning process. Actually I have quite a few more than 150 vines. There are at least that many that should be prtty close to full production this year. I have close to 700 total vines in the ground now with some more coming this spring.


Do you plan on using Gripples for connectors and tensioning? The new releasable ones would allow you to tension in the spring and release it in the fall if need. They work great and don't add tremendously to the cost. If a wire breaks for whatever reason they can be connected by using a couple of them and a short piece of wire. 


http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=14


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep - will use gripples. Actually, anything that makes maintenance easier.




Oh my gosh - 700+ vines? Does that spell comm. winery or are you growing for other humans, not just bambi?






BJ


----------

